# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  octodons cherche famille

## Lecasm

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Octodon
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 6 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 68 - Haut-Rhin
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*E-mail :* hurst.frederique@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour tout le monde!
Suite à une erreur de sexage nous avons eu un mâle dans nos quatre filles octodons... Je vous laisse deviner le résultat  :: 
Monsieur est maintenant castré pour éviter tout bébés supplémentaires.
Le problème étant que nous ne pouvons evidemment pas garder tout ce petit monde surtout que une des grandes est vraisemblablement gestante... Leur gestation durant trois mois les surprises sont à effet retardées...
Les bébés mâles de 3 semaines ont trouvés une super famille mais il nous reste les filles et mis à part pour des serpents ce que nous refusons, nous ne trouvons pas de famille.
Nous voulons surtout qu'elles trouvent une famille qui s'en occupera comme il se doit pour la vie. Elles peuvent partir ensemble puisque l'octodon étant un animal grégaire il ne doit pas vivre seul!
Je vous présente donc Loca(la grise) et Baila (l'agouti).

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Ioko

Des pistes?

----------


## Lecasm

Rien pr les femelles.
Et c'est la misère. 
Hier une autre portée surprise de 3 bébés. La personne qui prend deux males prend les deux males aussi de cette portée mais il reste une fille encore... 
Et quand j'avais une des grandes dans les bras et ben je crois que elle aussi attend des bébés. 
Help je ne sais plus quoi faire

----------

